# Epoxy Porch Makeover



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So I have a screened in porch maybe 10x10. It has that lightly textured concrete. Here's what I'd like to do, and would like recommendations on professional level products:

-base coat of epoxy, preferably white
-do a tile stencil pattern, probably blue, with some kind of paint (I don't think it needs to be epoxy)
-do a clear protective coat of epoxy over the works. I'd prefer whatever will give it a little grip so it's not slippery when wet

Ideally the base coat would be thick enough to fill in the textured aspect of the concrete

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

This is the kind of look I'm going for:

https://pin.it/4zpqzazi3ozsf5


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

And looking at this product:

https://armorpoxy.com/products/job-pallet-complete-ready-install-system-armor-ultra-per-sq-ft/


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Texture


----------

